# Down on the philippine farm



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

For anyone that grew up or lived in a large American city; or even a small town, a visit to a farm in the Philippines is a real treat.
Imagine in the 21st century being able to experience life almost like it was in the 1800’s TV show “Little House On The Prairie.” 

With the exception of the occasional motor cycle, life here is quiet and peaceful. Everyone is up and moving by 4:00am! Just in time to wake up the chickens---and start a good home cooked meal for breakfast.

Although there is electric power in this 21st century version of the old west; firewood is still used for cooking most foods and boiling water for coffee. 
There is no refrigeration so all meals are cooked from scratch. No frozen foods such as TV dinners etc. 
There is something about a meal that is cooked on an open fire rather than on a gas or electric stove that makes any meal inviting. Or maybe it’s the fresh air that makes it taste so good.

Not many tractors here for farming. So a carabao (water buffalo) is used to pull a one blade plow and to haul items to and from the field.

Without the use of modern equipment and farming methods everything takes much longer. 
But who’s in a hurry anyway? Life is slower here and more relaxed. And for what does not get done today, there is always tomorrow or maybe next week…


----------



## joevdenne (Jun 1, 2014)

do you live on a farm in the Philippines, Jet Lag? I often think that if were to own property there, that I would want it to be a small farm near a quiet little town.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in a remote spot that would be classified something like this, the municipality is located next to the Laguna de Bay with a view of mountains from all sides. Mom & Pop business, mini hardware store, the workers or laborers and most of the general population are transplants from Bicol, so some huge and out of control drinking parties on a daily basis. 

My neighbors/family raise ducks, pigs and (I used to raise goats), fishermen, vegetable plots. No such thing as frozen foods and I limit my canned foods, I've noticed a huge change in my health and a very large weight decrease.

Agree Jetlag with the view, we have horses/water buffalo pulling carts of shells from the lake, vegetable and fish vendors.

Cooking, we will cook with charcoal and wood for large parties and Bulalo/beef soup, everyone else cooks charcoal and wood every day so the air isn't alway's so clean but we do have days that I don't smell the rotting shells and duck/animal waste.....lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joevdenne said:


> do you live on a farm in the Philippines, Jet Lag? I often think that if were to own property there, that I would want it to be a small farm near a quiet little town.


No, we live in town. My inlaws live on the farm that we have. Great place to visit but a long way from malls, regular large grocery stores, restaurants, and most importantly--good quality medical care.
It's a fun place to visit for a day or two but too far removed for everyday living..


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I agree that farming in the province is like going back in time quite a ways. I remember reading(history books) about this way of living for Americans when I was in grade school. But now, after living in big cities for so long, I feel drawn to this simple, slow, sometimes backwards, all natural way of life. We are building a house on a 1 hectare lot, while planting veggies and fruits. we also started building a small piggery and small poultry businesses. I'm new to all this, but I keep researching modern techniques all the time. I've added some modern ideas and conveniences for us and inlaws, but mostly I just accept their ways.....and life goes on just fine. I'm excited by the freshness of our foods, pretty good air quality in the mountains, and relaxed life style.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I am moving to Southern Leyte tomorrow. Already visited once but it's between liloan and San Francisco. I loved it there. Can't wait to leave manila. It's been nothing but black boogers and coughing up diesel dust since I got here. 

I am used to the heat... don't care that I don't have air conditioning anymore. But if I come back to manila I will probably make sure I have it so I don't have to breathe the pollution again. 

Can't wait to get there. 30 hour bus ride though.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Air conditioning at night*



SublationUSAF said:


> I am moving to Southern Leyte tomorrow. Already visited once but it's between liloan and San Francisco. I loved it there. Can't wait to leave manila. It's been nothing but black boogers and coughing up diesel dust since I got here.
> 
> I am used to the heat... don't care that I don't have air conditioning anymore. But if I come back to manila I will probably make sure I have it so I don't have to breathe the pollution again.
> 
> Can't wait to get there. 30 hour bus ride though.


I prefer the heat also but it's so hard to get to sleep in the evenings, the electricity half the cost between 9 pm - 8 am, so usually I turn on the AC around 7pm, from Feb - June it can get really hot, it's hovering in the 90's with high humidity.

That's some bus ride, I think the costs of a plane ride in country are reasonable here, not sure if you've looked into that, I performed a quick search and found a one way ticket for $100, most fairs run $125, carrier was Cebu Pacific.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> I prefer the heat also but it's so hard to get to sleep in the evenings, the electricity half the cost between 9 pm - 8 am, so usually I turn on the AC around 7pm, from Feb - June it can get really hot, it's hovering in the 90's with high humidity.
> 
> That's some bus ride, I think the costs of a plan ride in country are reasonable here, not sure if you've looked into that, I performed a quick search and found a one way ticket for $100, most fairs run $125, carrier was Cebu Pacific.


Yeah normally we would fly but this is a full move so lots of baggage and boxes. The fees to fly it would be enormous.


----------

